# Hi! I just joined



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello I was invited over here from a friend on another relationship forum. I have a pretty happy marriage but there are some issues. Nothing's perfect after all. 

Prior to being married for the 1st & hopefully only time, much later in life, I was a serial monogamist. 

I hope I can help others in this community & that you can give me insight into the stumbling blocks in my life.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, D0nnivain.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the madhouse.


----------

